# My Truck



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

Nice job! I'll bet that wasn't cheap... or do you know how to do the work yourself? Anyway, it looks great.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

looks really good chef


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

A Ford Ranger!! I have a Ranger too,..............COOL!


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

Looks good Chef


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Sweet ride Chef.....great design too.
Tom


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

The cost wasent too bad. We traded... I am doing some private dinners for parties for them so it was a trade.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Impressive, I love the name too.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Lookin' good Chef. Keep on a truckin'.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

Chef, on your photo page you see some boxes on the right, one has the image code in it. Copy that code and paste it into your thread box on beesource. The pic should come up automatically. 

The artwork looks great on your truck, worth showing off.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, we'll always have your phone #. Looks good Chef.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Very nice job! I appreciate seeing these types of pictures, as they give me ideas...
TY


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

Troutsqueezer said:


> Chef, on your photo page you see some boxes on the right, one has the image code in it. Copy that code and paste it into your thread box on beesource. The pic should come up automatically.
> The artwork looks great on your truck, worth showing off.


 Since you are using Photobucket, it is the fourth link down. The link should start with


----------



## ekrouse (Aug 26, 2004)

*Maybe you could BEE more specific*

Nice truck Chef,

I can't tell from the pictures what you use that truck for. Maybe you could be a little more specific! By the way, what are those little yellow bugs?

-ekrouse


----------

